
New Optimization Algorithm Exponentially Speeds Computation - ax00x
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/software/new-optimization-algorithm-exponentially-speeds-computation
======
poster123
Papers by Balkanski, one of the co-authors, including the one discussed, "An
Exponential Speedup in Parallel Running Time for Submodular Maximization
without Loss in Approximation", are at
[http://ericbalkanski.com/publications/](http://ericbalkanski.com/publications/)
.

